# found this in thatfishplace.com ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I was thinking of getting this as my sump. It's a Precision Marine Bubble-less Reservior - according to the item it's perfect for use in "Berlin" style filtration.

Here's the product link : http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/IS0010/Class//T1/F26JA+0476+0010/EDP/44751/Itemdy00.aspx

Will I have to buy anything else to go in one of the sections (ie: bio-balls) ?

Will I still need to have an overflow box ? It looks as it eliminates the use of an overflow box. I couldn't tell if it meant that way accordin gto the description.

I know it's a little pricey, but I'd like to hear some insight or words of wisdom before I add it to my wish list. Reefneck ? harif ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Still requires either an overflow box or a Reef Ready tank. Very pricey too. Would be better to check the great auction site and search for "Refugium". you will find more what is good for you and better prices too. I'll help if I can amidst all this tank moving I am doing.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Ice just make your own. It isn't that hard. You can even make it easier my just converting a old tank to a ref. All you need to do is add baffles.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

So it's not really a sump tank then ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It's a "Sump", Yes. A "Sump" is mearly a container that holds water most often found underneath the main tank.

I built "Sumps" (Refugiums) out of 10G tanks, 20G Long tanks....Almost anything can be used. Then you need an overflow box or Reef Ready tank to get the water to the sump and a pump to return it to the tank.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh, I understand now. LOL !! Thank you. One question though - in the product link, what are the white bags used for ? Carbon ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm not sure what "white bags" you are talking about there. I see a white sponge in the picture. That is used to trap detritus.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

THe bags are also used to trap deterius. Just a sock. Its common in my area to use the same thing. Just added mechanical filtration.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

how often is it recommended to rinse out this sock?

could it just be rinsed with some dechlorinated tap?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

As soon as detritus starts to build up in it. You dont want nitrates building up.

Yes, you could just rinse with dechlorinated tap. Its also recommended to use tank water if you can.


----------

